# 2 Day Transfer or Odd number of cells - success stories?!



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm now 7dp2dt... Under-responded, so only got 3 eggs, 2 of which fertilised and only 1 of which was deemed good enough to transfer... At the 3-4 cell stage on Day 2.

Any success stories about odd numbers of cells or 2-day transfers? Would LOVE to hear them as I'm feeling a bit low at the moment...

Thanks so much!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE (Mar 11, 2013)

I am pregmamt confirmed by pregnacy test by 3 x 2 day transfer of 4 cells. My scan is wed. I hope it will confirm a heat beat x


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 3 year old from a day two transfer. Other unsuccessful transfers were day 3 so day 2 can work.

Wishing you lots of luck

xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Day 2 is just as good as day 3. They just tend to do day 2 when there's no choice left,  I had a day 2 and had 2 out back as there was only 2.  If I (or you) had a choice of more eggs then that's when you  would wait more days to see which would be stronger/further ahead.  You could still have chosen that one


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I am extremely fortunate to have had two successful two day transfers resulting in my DD and DS. It can work. Cosy in you is the best place  to be when there aren't choices to be made.
It does really only take one, as a poor responder i know! Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

I had a two day transfer of two grade 2 embies and none good enough to freeze. I am nearly 13 wks pregnant with non-identical twins so both embies stuck! Never thought it possible! :-D

Good luck xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*wannabeamummy* that's amazing!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!        brilliant success stories! X


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

My 2 day transfer will be 15 weeks old tomorrow. I know it's hard to have faith when everyone talks about blasts but as others have explained, when you have low numbers they're best put back early, it's the safest place! 

Best of luck x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

We only had one egg fertilize. However, our 2-cell 2-day transfer will be 3 years old in July. It only takes one


----------



## CHOCOCHINE (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow thanks for posting this I gave my 7 week scan on wed


----------

